# WGS speaker for bluesy tone



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey all;

So, I'm trying to assemble a rig on a budget - I'm a hobbiest player, not a tone freak, so I'm not that fussy. I'm in search of a decent crunchy blues to southern rock sound. Think Aerosmith, ZZ Top, Black Crowes (though I know I'll never get there!). I've acquired an Agile Les Paul copy with an SD '59 and JB in the neck & bridge respectively, and I'm pleased with that so far. I also scored a deal on a Peavey Valveking 112 (50W) for under $200, and though not a great amp, I've read that a speaker & tube upgrade works wonders, and could still leave me under the street price of the amp. So I'm going to start with the speaker.

With that in mind, could someone suggest a WGS model for me to consider? I know nothing about speakers. Currently, I'm leaning towards the ET-65, or possibly the V30 clone. I want to find something in the middle ground between dark & bright. The amp has a bright switch, which I currently leave on all the time to get anything passable. I would prefer to play without this always on. I was originally drawn to the Celestion Classic Lead sample on their website (with thoughts of the WGS copy), but after a couple listens I found it a little too bright/trebley.

Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I generally go to WGS for most of my 12" speakers now.

I've tried the Classic Lead 80, the Veteran 30, and the ET-65.

I really hated the Classic Lead 80 on its own when I played it. I found it way to grating on my ears. (it sounds fine now in a friend's large 2x12 with a Veteran 30 now).

I find the ET-65 to be almost opposite. It sounds very thick, smooth, even and syruppy. A decent choice for 1x12s and that's where I have mine.

I quite like the Veteran 30 because it makes me quite happy in any number of settings. I like lots of mids, and this seems to do that well, while holding on to decent bass and top end. I think it is a bit brighter than the ET-65.

Right now, my favourate 2x12 cab has a Veteran 30 mixed with a Celestion G12H that I happened to have.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I currently use two WGS Retro 30's, which is the more accurate V30 clone they make. They are very good, and very 
V30 like. Generous mids, bright highs, with deeper and tighter lows. 
I've also played the WGS Veteran 30's and they are also a nice speaker. Compared to a V30, it is warmer sounding with looser bass response and relaxed mids.

For your application I recommend looking into the WGS Reaper 50. It is a higher wattage version of the G12H30, which is both bright as well as very thick sounding with balanced mids. Might be right up your alley.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

OOOOh!

I would love to get a 4x12 cab and drop in 2x Reaper55Hz and 2x Retro 30s.
Ok, Sorry, back to the topic at hand...


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've been doing nothing but listening to speaker samples all day. Of course it's most likely totally misleading, but it is fun! To make things more confusing, I've heard a couple of Eminence clips that I like. Just wish it was easier to try these out before buying...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

WGS, Eminence, and Weber all provide some great speakers for a good price. I don't think you can go too wrong...


----------



## tvrfan203 (Jan 6, 2009)

Where can youn get WGS speakers in Canada? Or do you have to order direct from US?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

tvrfan203 said:


> Where can youn get WGS speakers in Canada? Or do you have to order direct from US?




Steamco - they are out of Winnipeg I believe - Warehouse Speakers | SteamcoMusic dot Com


----------



## tvrfan203 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks very much, just ordered one, great prices and reviews online are gerat for them! Tks again for prompt response!


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I just ordered a Vet30 and Reaper HP from Steamco for a combo I'm putting together. Really looking forward to hearing 'em. I'm also considering outfitting my 4x10 with WGS, but we'll see how the V30 and Reaper work out first.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

AlcolmX said:


> I just ordered a Vet30 and Reaper HP from Steamco for a combo I'm putting together. Really looking forward to hearing 'em. I'm also considering outfitting my 4x10 with WGS, but we'll see how the V30 and Reaper work out first.


Be sure to let us know what your impressions are!


----------

